# I like the cranberries



## laquw (Aug 26, 2004)

arent they great? I just love listening to them. anyone feel the same ?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

soon to be moved to off topic. :lol:


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yea, the singer's voice is quite amazing.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

yea i like them


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Moved to Off-Topic.

And for the record, i think they suck.

s.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

then you suck sebastian!



i like the cranberries


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

I REALLY HATE CRANBERRRY SAUCE......IT STINKS......LOL


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

then you suck too dreamcatcher. cranberry sauce is the shizzznit.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

sebastian, I didn't know you were a moderator. How long have you been one?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

lol i know.. when did this happen. :shock:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> sebastian, I didn't know you were a moderator. How long have you been one?


Ever since Revelation made that deal with Satan a few weeks ago.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Ever since Revelation made that deal with Satan a few weeks ago.


lol, yeah I figured. :wink:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Growing up there were periods where I became obsessed with certain songs, or just intensely, intensely liked them.... The Cranberries "Zombie" was one of them, back when I was in like 6th grade. It was just so powerful to me, not even knowing about the lyrical conflict the song is about (which I'm still really unfamiliar with).

I liked a lot of other Cranberries songs too, namely the ones that made the top 40. I never heard an album of theirs, but I really should... Maybe I'll download one. 

~Jason


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

"The Cranberries" are great. Tupac apparently thought so, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

oh shit, what up SOULJAHX, you should change your name back......

peace


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

(shrugs) I like Privateer better. Souljahxl is actually from way back. Like 1998 back. whats up Soul.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

chillin man, how have you been?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Uhhh...tired  
Seriously. Looking forward to graduating from college and hopefully getting published, thanks.


----------

